# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Xuất cảnh qua Trung Quốc bằng hộ chiếu công vụ

## thanhvannt90

Tôi muốn xuất cảnh qua Trung Quốc bằng hộ chiếu công vụ thì có cần xin _visa trung quoc_ không? Nếu không cần xin *visa trung quoc*  thì phải mang theo các giấy tờ gì? (tranhuythao)
- *Trả lời của Cục Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh:*
Theo Hiệp định miễn thị thực cho công dân 2 nước giữa VN và Trung Quốc thì người mang hộ chiếu công vụ được miễn thị thực nhập cảnh. Khi xuất cảnh, bạn chỉ cần xuất trình hộ chiếu công vụ hợp lệ và vé máy bay.
The vietbao

----------


## thuvannt91

Hazz Thế thủ tục giấy tờ làm _visa trung quoc_ có khó không bạn, Giá cả làm visa trung quốc như thế nào vậy bạn.

----------

